# Text an Pfad Laufrichtung ändern! DRINGEND!



## havergal (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in Freehand 11 einen Text an einem kreisrunden Pfad ausgerichtet. Nun habe ich das Problem das dieser Text nicht oben sonden unten laufen soll. Wie mache ich das?

Danke für rasche Antwort,
Birgit


----------



## Fey (6. April 2004)

Hallo Birgit,

Pfad markieren und im Eigenschaften-Panel mit den Eigenschaften rumspielen. In deinem Fall: "Oben: Kein".

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

